# Dictionary Definitions.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 19, 2022)

Today while I was doing my swimming exercises a woman appeared on the poolside wearing the most minute bikini that I have ever seen. Basically three tiny triangles of fabric and some string. While ogling her flawless behind I recalled having looked up the word bikini in a Dictionary. You know, back when I was a teenaged lad when looking up anything even slightly risque in a Dictionary was considered to be fun.

Bikini [n] A scant two piece bathing costume for women.

Scant [a] Barely sufficient.

Yep, that just about summed it up.

Talking of Dictionary definitions, I loved this one from the Encarta Dictionary. 

Progressive Rock [n] A form of rock music that emerged in the late 1960s and early 1979s characterised by complex, elaborate and often experimental arrangements.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 19, 2022)

It might have been more skimpit - basically something which really should have been larger


----------

